# Chicken Jerky Treat Recalls



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Treat recalls were made on January 9 for a few different treat brands. I thought I would post since I see a lot of these products in stores and members may be giving as treats to their pups.

Milo's Kitchen, Waggin' Train and Canyon Creek Ranch have all done voluntary recalls on their chicken jerky and chicken grillers treats. Per their announcements trace amounts of residual antibiotics were found in the treats. The treats are made in China where the antibiotics used are approved, however, they are not approved in the US which is what sparked the recall. According to the announcement, European Union members approve of use of this antibiotic so they have not made a recall.

http://www.miloskitchen.com/assets/psds/Milos Kitchen_Final.pdf
http://waggintrainbrand.com/


----------



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

For Canadians these items have not been recalled, nor will they be. Pick wisely!


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Go to CBC and find the show called Marketplace - and the episode called "Fighting for Fido". Horrible what these companies are getting away with! If you have a chance to watch their other episodes, some scary stuff out there, makes me really re-think about staying at hotels!


----------

